# Who buys from Lowes or Home Depot



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I am proud to say that I shop local and "yes" I will pay more to do it. I use Gaster Lumber, which is a local lumber co. that has served me well over the years.

If I can help it I will always go to a local business before I visit a HD or Lowes even if the cost is more. 

The downfall is the conveinence. one at every corner ....sheesh, if I am 30 min away from a local store, how can I help but to go to the nearest place to get the job done. I really despise HD and Lowes but damn, sometimes I just got to.

F Walmart too!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

curapa said:


> The downfall is the conveinence. one at every corner ....sheesh, if I am 30 min away from a local store, how can I help but to go to the nearest place to get the job done. I really despise HD and Lowes but damn, sometimes I just got to.
> 
> F Walmart too!


That is MY point!


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> That is MY point!


 
I didn't read more than the first page of the thread but I can imagine what was said.

It's tough to struggle morals with profit.

Personally I do not care for the likes of 84lumber either. I passed by one of their locations and noticed about 25 doors and 35 windows sitting out in the open, uncovered. These were the same windows and doors that were there two weeks ago, I am sure some lucky homeowner will have them installed in their new cracker jack home sometime soon.


----------



## AutumnHeating (Nov 21, 2008)

We use both for general tools. Frankly, I don't see much of a difference between them. Man, those prices are low, though.


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

We try to avoid Home Depot and Lowes as much as we can. We go there only for "a few minor things". Anything that requires a "bulk purchase" is done in other hardware stores who specialize solely on the material we're looking to get. They're generally much cheaper and not to mention their employees *ACTUALLY* know what they're talking about and are willing to help. Trying to get some help at a Home Depot is like trying to pull teeth from someone who isn't being copperative.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got a HD last year. :clap: I find they are still on a learning curve for our area. Customer service is hit and miss but better than other stores where they have a standard of miss and miss. I even notice the higher standard of customer service in Micky D's when I go back to the mainland! 
Stocking is better than anything else but unfortunatly is too DIY and not industrial enough. I put in HP breathing air systems so most of what I need I have to ship in but at least I now know I can get common items. I remember when EVERY hardware store on the island was out of philips screwdrivers!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Only time I go is for tools and sometimes hardware. lumber and other building materials i get at local building supply store. But i love the tool selection at the big box stores


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I shop at HD only for convenience like most guys on here.

If it'll save me a ton of time driving or if all the other places are closed, I'll go to HD.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I stick with my local hardware for the most part, owner and manager are good friends of mine and they bend over backwards for me. I do go to Lowes/Home Depot for items that are cheaper, it does pay to shop around and my friends are cool with it. They are always trying to remain competative but some things they just cant come close. On a positive note i have an interest free no limit account with the hardware, lowes/home depot cant do that.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I swing by Home Depot every morning to pick my daily crew out of the guys standing around in front. 
Other than that I don't go there for much else.
Just kidding.


----------



## Txacman (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree


----------



## Archania (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems to be the consensus is convenience. Same with me... I HATE HD, but its a mile away. Sometimes its so damn hard to find something on the shelf because its gone, in a different box, buried in the back, etc. And the wood, oh man is it bad. Never have I gotten a board right off the shelf. I always have to pick and choose to find the "good" stuff. 
Also, I have noticed that HD is not cheap compared to supply houses. Last week I bought 200' of 2/0 wire at the electrical supply house, and it was $1.63/ft. At HD, it was $2.94/ft!!! I would have paid $260 more at HD!!!


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread has nine lives I guess. from 07 then gets revived in 08, now here we are in 09.

while i'm here..might as well comment.
It's a balance thing. I support my local small lumberyard where if I ask for a 10' piece of some molding and I go around back and the guy discovers they only have 12' lengths....they just give me the 12 and don't charge me extra.

Sometimes though, there's just too big a difference in price to ignore and I go to the box store.

If I could,...I'd be just as happy not stepping foot in those places.


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

*Largest purchaser where i live*

I bought over 300k at depot last year....
They do suck, but i donr have time to go to the plumbing store, electrical store, lumber etc...

I take it for what its worth, i was getting a really nice dioscount, but the bid room is way better 15% or more no problem..

If i was a homebuilder i would go with 84 lumber


----------

